# Does school suck, or what??



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

This board has been noticeably down all weekend, with the obvious culprit being those darn academic facilities. 

*We in the full-time working world salute you, our future. * :cheers:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

School already started? S%$t i forgot to enroll...
Haa nvm i don't go to school anymore.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ehh, I'm still kinda active considering school started for me last week


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> This board has been noticeably down all weekend, with the obvious culprit being those darn academic facilities.
> 
> *We in the full-time working world salute you, our future. * :cheers:





t1no said:


> School already started? S%$t i forgot to enroll...
> Haa nvm i don't go to school anymore.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Just found myself a job today, i start tomorrow at 10:30-7:30.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Just found myself a job today, i start tomorrow at 10:30-7:30.


Congrats. :cheers: 

What line of work?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yep, school stuff definitely slowed me down on this board.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Congrats. :cheers:
> 
> What line of work?


Thanks!
Receiving&Shipping, saving money for college.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes school does suck, although we havent started yet. I've had cross country camp/practice and other things getting ready for school, but what REALLY sucks is that school starts 2 days after my birthday


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> Yes school does suck, although we havent started yet. I've had cross country camp/practice and other things getting ready for school, but what REALLY sucks is that school starts 2 days after my birthday


School supplies for your birthday presents ROFL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

t1no said:


> School supplies for your birthday presents ROFL!!! :biggrin:


Nope... school clothes.. Last week I spent about 200 dollars on clothes and thats my bday present...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Just started high school last week. I'm a fish. The workload's crazy. Doesn't help that I'm taking all Honors/AP....


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Just started high school last week. I'm a fish. The workload's crazy. Doesn't help that I'm taking all Honors/AP....


 in a lot of honors classes, the first few weeks will be the most reading and writing you do all year. they want the dumb/lazy kids to drop. most will lighten up.

there are those evil teachers who keep making you do **** all year (like my AP english teacher).


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Do drugs, get drunk and have fun. The time will go by very fast, just don't expect good grades but i promise you.. You will be very happy. :banana:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

t1no said:


> Do drugs, get drunk and have fun. The time will go by very fast, just don't expect good grades but i promise you.. You will be very happy. :banana:


Good advice.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i hear ya guys. School is just dragging me down. I just need 2 more classes after this one and it makes it even worse. Im taking calc 3 right now in the summer and its killing me


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

StackAttack said:


> I'm a fish


I remember when I was a fish. Supposedly, atleast at my school, it's the second hardest year. Junior's suppose to be the hardest, which I'll just happen to be this year.

School doesn't start till next week for me though.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> i hear ya guys. School is just dragging me down. I just need 2 more classes after this one and it makes it even worse. Im taking calc 3 right now in the summer and its killing me


Calc 3? Dude, thats for people who are really smart... lol, good luck with that.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Jet said:


> Calc 3? Dude, thats for people who are really smart... lol, good luck with that.


:rofl:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> Calc 3? Dude, thats for people who are really smart... lol, good luck with that.


Smart yes, really smart no. :biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

t1no said:


> Smart yes, really smart no. :biggrin:


I'd never pass calc 3.. my algebra 2 teacher told me I was stupid.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> ... my algebra 2 teacher told me I was stupid.


I'll beat him/her up for you. :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I'll beat him/her up for you. :biggrin:


Yes give me the time and place, bray make sure you bring some weapons.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Yes give me the time and place, bray make sure you bring some weapons.


...and I'll pack a lunch, in case it takes a while. :angel:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> ...and I'll pack a lunch, in case it takes a while. :angel:


Orange juice plz, thx.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL... if I am not mistaken, both of you are rather far from Iowa.

Calc 3 may be difficult, but I think a GEOGRAPHY class is a must right now. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Calc 3 may be difficult, but I think a GEOGRAPHY class is a must right now. :biggrin:


I agree; if we are to regain/maintain our position as a global leader, it's a must. :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I agree; if we are to regain/maintain our position as a global leader, it's a must. :clap:


Don't most people from Little Elm think:

World = the piece of land between Tyler, El Paso, Amarillo, and Laredo?

:nah: :joke:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Don't most people from Little Elm think:
> 
> World = the piece of land between Tyler, El Paso, Amarillo, and Laredo?
> 
> :nah: :joke:


Think smaller - traffic's so bad it makes you feel like the population of China's driving down the road. :biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I'll beat him/her up for you. :biggrin:


For a weapon bring tweezers cuz he had a unibrow. I dont know if he still does.. lol


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> For a weapon bring tweezers cuz he had a unibrow. .. lol


Sounds kinda like Chinese torture. :laugh:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Paper I did, feedback please:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Don't most people from Little Elm think:
> 
> World = the piece of land between Tyler, El Paso, Amarillo, and Laredo?
> 
> :nah: :joke:



har har, we are getting stop lights now. we is movin on up!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

VeN said:


> har har, we are getting stop lights now. we is movin on up!


VeN, have you seen the latest on the Eldorado expansion?  

http://www.planostar.com/articles/2006/08/16/little_elm_journal/news/news14.txt


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> VeN, have you seen the latest on the Eldorado expansion?
> 
> http://www.planostar.com/articles/2006/08/16/little_elm_journal/news/news14.txt


yea...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

This is the part I "like":

_"By the time this construction begins in a couple of years and finally completed, in a couple of more years, the thick blanket of traffic that each of us now faces will seem like nothing more than a minor inconvenience compared to vicious stampede of vehicles that we will face when the corridor bridge is finally a reality. This new traffic artery will bring more passers-through to our community than our already congested roads will dare endure," Hillock said._


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dre, I really like it. I didnt know you could talk about the NBA in college lol

Well anyways I just wrote a paper for my history, if anyone cares to read it here it is



> Section 1 Paper
> 
> *Khurram Moosani 3rd period Pre-AP History*
> 
> Many colonies failed, including one of the earliest colonies. Sir Walter Raleigh sponsored the first colony at Roanoke after receiving the charter from Queen Elizabeth. The colony began in 1585 on Roanoke Island. The colonists relied on the Native Americans for food, but the Natives realized that the settlers wanted their land. They cut off the colonists’ food supply, settlers that survived returned back to England in 1856. After a second colony failed the English wanted to go back and try again. They learned from Raleigh’s financial loss and thought of ways to pay for the to finance a new colony. To raise money they turned to the joint-stock company. Joint-stock companies were backed by investors, each investor received pieces of ownership of the company called the shares of stock (some what like the Stock Market of today). This way, the investors split any profits and divided any losses. In 1607 London financed an expedition to Chesapeake Bay that had more than 100 colonists. They sailed up the James River until they found a spot to settle, they named this land Jamestown in honor of King James. Jamestown became the first permanent English colony. In 1608 only 38 colonists were alive in Jamestown, a man by the name John Smith to charge. Nothing was being done in the town so Smith told everyone “He that will not work shall not eat.” His idea worked. He ordered an existing wall extended around Jamestown. He also persuaded the Powhtan tribe to trade their corn to the colonists. In 1609 Smith got injured and had to be sent back to England to be cared for, in that same year over 800 colonists arrived in James town. Lots of laborers were needed after Tobacco became a hit in England, those who couldn’t afford to come to America were encouraged to become indentured servants. Indentured servants sold their labor to the person who paid for their passage to the colony. After working for years, they were free to farm or take up a trade of their own. Colonists became very annoyed with a rule that wouldn’t allow them to have much local control. To get more local control the company decided that burgesses, or elected representatives, of the colonists would meet once a year in a meeting. The House of Burgesses, created in 1619, became the first representative assembly in the American in the American colonies. In 1876 a man by the name Nathaniel Bacon and a group of poor settlers opposed Governor Berkeley. They complained that taxes were too high and the Governors favoritism over large pant owners. Bacon demanded that Berkeley approve a war against the Natives to seize the land for Tobacco plantations. The Governor refused and that sparked Bacon’s Rebellion.​


----------

